# [APP][BETA] One Launcher - only 1 home and only 1 click



## gynoide (May 17, 2013)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Beta

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Hi,

Before publishing my application on Google Play, I wish to offer you a beta version to get a maximum feedback and improve it. The concept of the application is based on theses ideas:
One study revealed that *only 5 different applications are used daily*. Also, I think we can notice the same statement for contacts.
Some visually impaired people or with big fingers *are struggling to click on the icons for smartphones*.
Actual Homes (launcher) offer too many features and *too much manipulations for common users*.
That's why I thought make the easier to use and the more convenient launcher. It is called *One Launcher*.

Features:
only one home where all is accessible in one click
displaying most used 6 applications and 6 contacts with big icons
portrait or landscape display
central action bar to access to:
list of all the installed applications
dialer (for phones) or the contacts list (for others devices)

list of the installed applications with big icons
Advantages:
big icons
no configuration
At first, I thought One Launcher will dedicate to the elderly or non-geeks but by dint of use, I realized that it is strongly convenient and effective! : lol: And, eventually, I hope it will become the Google Now of the launchers / home screen. ^ _ ^

For now, I tested on Nexus S, Nexus 4, Nexus 7 and Wiko Cink Peax. Feel free to send me screenshots with phones with tiny screens or very large screens.

Screenshots:
































Download:
Join the Google Group onelauncher : https://groups.googl...m/d/onelauncher
Become tester on Google Play : https://play.google....heur.android.ol
Site: https://groups.googl...m/d/onelauncher

What do you think about the application? Do you have any suggestions?
Thank you for your help!


----------

